# Pfropfungen



## Echinopsis (18. Aug. 2011)

Moin!

Mal ein eigener Thread für ein interessantes Thema.

Ich pfropfe hin und wieder Kakteen...hier mal ein paar Bilder davon. Es handelt sich hier um Warzenpfropfungen von Astrophytum caput medusae auf Ferocactus glaucescens..wenn Fragen da sind, nur zu!

lG,
Daniel


----------

